# Rimadyl and aspirin? Same day?



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My dog started gimping. I gave him buffered aspirin for two days. Last dose was this AM. Can I give him Rimadyl? If not, how long does he have to be off of aspirin before I can?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

NO. Giving Aspirin with any other NSAID is contraindicated unless specifically told to do so by a doctor. 

How long ago was the Rimadyl prescribed? I was just wondering why you gave him the aspirin in the first place if you already had the rimadyl. The half life of aspirin is pretty short (like 3 or 4 hours, ish) so, personally, I'd wait until tomorrow to give him the Rimadyl. If your dog starts vomiting or quits eating, stop giving the Rimadyl and call your vet as this may be an indication that he has developed GI ulceration (most common side effects).


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

What happened? How gimpy is gimpy?

As to the original question MrV got it covered.

When my Cracker comes up gimpy I do three things:
I assess for pain and severity of the injury..weight bearing? Not weight bearing? areas of sensitivity? Check the paws for foreign objects/cuts. Check the knee/elbow for swelling or sensitivities. Check the hip/shoulder for the same.
If she will NOT weight bear we go to the vet. If she has impaled a paw or sliced a deep slice in a pad we got to the vet. If this is not the case:

I rest her for at least two days (she normally walks with me and the client dogs for the majority of her day). Only leash walks to do her business.

I use ice (15 minutes max) and massage the area of discomfort.

If there is no improvement, or things worsen in the 48 hours she goes to the vet for proper orthopedic exam and proper diagnosis/pain relief/anti inflammatories.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you!

The Rimadyl was prescribed in October for acute, sudden-onset hip pain. We then went pain free until yesterday. He seemed okay today, but I gave him a "Dog" aspirin (liver flavored chewable) this morning just to keep him comfortable. I didn't think it was serious. The dog is an extreme athlete.

Tonight, he looks like crap. He screams occasionally and is hiding in my closet. I wanted to turn up the volume on pain control but wasn't sure if I had totally screwed it up this AM with the aspirin. I gave him tramadol tonight and will get him to a vet tomorrow. I know that tramadol and rimadyl are compatible.

I assume that if I gave aspirin at 7 am this morning, that I can give him rimadyl at 7 am tomorrow? At the dose that my vet prescribed?

Thank you!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

He is gimpy but weight bearing. I have not put him on crate rest, but will now until he sees a vet. This dog SCREAMS suddenly a few times a day. This is an agility running am staff who normally won't show pain at all. In fact, he shows no pain during exams. If I put him on an agility course, he would run, but he won't hop up on the couch. 

It sure looks hippy. My luck, it's hip dysplasia. I recently moved and am without a vet I trust. I wish this wasn't happening.

Thank you again!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

What area are you in? Can you find a sports vet? They do exist and a specialist is MUCH more likely to be able to assess a canine athlete properly and accurately.

Please remember, and this is not a scold, just a concern...that dogs who find sports very rewarding will run on three legs if they have to. Bully breeds have a very high tolerance for pain and discomfort so he may be suffering chronic injury that is not showing and not getting proper healing before you send him onto the course again.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you.

I had knee surgery, so he hasn't been on course for 3 weeks. He hurt himself playing in the back yard. And he really, REALLY runs in the back yard. I cancelled agility lessons on Tuesday (someone else was going to run him) and obedience on Wednesday.

I am in MN. I will have to find a specialist. I have a brand new rescue going in for entropian surgery in the morning. I am driving back to my old vet to do it, so maybe she can give me a good referal unless you can suggest one.

I am very, very afraid of hip dyslasia. I had X-rays done in October, but he wasn't sedated and the vet wasn't specifically trained to read them.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I am in Canada so would likely be of no assistance there..but will send out some feelers. You can ask your vet for a referral or contact the local/state vet college to see if they have a list.

Okay, I just checked on another list I'm a member of that is frequented by LOTS of sport dog folks..
they say to check the University of Minn. Veterinary College in St. Paul. 

Good luck


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't give him anything tomorrow am, but get him to a vet instead. You don't want any meds masking the pain, and you don't want the vet to be limited in what he can give, because you gave something else.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

I will call the University and see when they can get me in. 

I will ask them if they want him medicated or not as well.

I appreciate the help!


----------

